# i love cool weather fishing



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out tonight and the fishing is heating up. i caught 4 smallmouths, 1 pike and 1 saugeye. i fished for about 2 hours. it would not let me load my saugeye pic, it was 19" long.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job. Any size to any of the small mouths 

From my Evo


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

Where did you catch the pike at?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

the smallies were 14-17 inches. caught in the walhondang river


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

How was the water clarity usually do my best when its clear there.And allways get a least one pike there every trip the last few years.hope to be on the center in a few days.will post how i do.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

water is clear. really dont like seeing it warm back up this week


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

anyone been on the walholdang recently? Just curious if the water cleared back up. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

went to mohawk dam saturday 10-8 and it was MUDDY!!! Talked to a guy who was there fishing and he said they was working on cleaning out the debris above the dam on friday 10-7. All of the fallen trees are down below the dam now.they will work on clearing out the debris below the dam now. I'm not going back up untill this weekend. it should be cleared up by then. But then again it is suppose to rain this week. The odnr also shocked there on 10-5.


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info started to go there on sat. and saw water level dropped 2 foot over nite ..went to tappan instead...got one hell of a cat .hopefully one day soon the water will be rite at mohawk love the variety of fish there.over an hour drive for me now so..tappan again...


----------

